# where would one find cute, quality, reasonably-priced clothes in MY size?



## pnuttbuttajelli (Oct 27, 2009)

hai all 

so i have an on-going dilemma that i've left on the backburner for quite some time, but now it's boiling over!!

i sometimes find it hard to find clothes that are:
my size
quality
reasonably-priced
it's one, the other, or two out of the three.

when i go to Forever 21, there are tons that look good and fit me, but we all know that when you buy a top for $10 you usually get what you pay for, not to mention the styles are relevant for like... three weeks. 

there's always Torrid, but the clothes seem so ridiculously priced-- i don't care how big you are there's no need for a top to be $44 when i could've gotten the same thing at F21 at 1/3 the price. and whenever they have sales, i'm usually broke anyway.

so what else is there?
personally, i guess my style is simple. not Gap simple, but Express simple. i don't know how else to describe it.  
if it can go with a pair of jeans, i'm happy. 

i looooooooooove perusing ModCloth's website-- i think they have some of the cutest stuff anywhere, but i'm not to sure if their stuff would fit me... and some of the prices are kinda off-putting especially since i'm not familiar with their quality.

where would a girl like me find clothes?!
i'm a size 16/L-XL(depends on the top) btw 

thank you in advance


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2009)

Forever 21 has recently started a plus line. It's online and at select stores. It's called Faith21. Go on their site and see if there are any locations near you. Wet Seal also does plus sizes but they are online exclusives. That's all I can think of off the top of my head HTH.

Edit: I just noticed that you are in Hollywood,FL. The following stores carry Faith 21
Aventura Mall
Sawgrass Mills Mall
Dolphin Mall


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

I usually go to Lane Bryant, their stuff is slightly expensive but it is really good quality and lasts a long time.  I'm wearing some of their jeans that I have had for 5 years and they are still in excellent condition!

I don't know if you have these stores where you are but, Marshalls, Ross & TJ Maxx all have good stuff.  You will have to search & dig but sometimes it's worth it.  LB has some good stuff sometimes in the clearance section.  Torrid is trendy but way too expensive for the quality.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

Faith21 has some cute clothes, but their 2x= size 16.  Yeah...I have never seen a 16 that was 2x.  I'm assuming their stuff runs small.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Oct 28, 2009)

from what i remember, i thought Faith 21's stuff was tacky.

but thanks anyways


----------



## chynegal (Oct 28, 2009)

sometimes u just gotta look around.........i work for old navy in pembroke pines and sometimes we have some cute stuff and we are plus size friendly...i like some of the faith 21 stuff but not all of it and they do run small but the best one is in aventura they have a bigger selection of stuff


----------



## User27 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SuSana (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_If people think people are blessed with breasts, all I have to say is I'm willing to donate because Curvation only makes bras so cute. Yes, it's better to look at it from a better angle than let it beat you up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should try Lane Bryant bras, they make some cute ones and they have sizes from 36-48 B-H.  I love their bras, and they usually have them buy one, get one half off.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Oct 28, 2009)

i love old navy so much. but i go there so much, i'm on the verge of having a  closet full of old navy!! lol

thanks for reminding me about tjmaxx, ross,  marshalls, etc. i haven't been to those places in a while, and that's where i  used to get all my clothes. i'll head back eventually. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_...

pnuttbuttajelli, pnuttbuttajelli, pnuttbuttajelli eh, I'll quit while I'm ahead but Susana on the go with the three stores she listed and I'll vouch. xD
 ..._

 
sorry, i don't quite understand what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2009)

Charlotte Russe carries L and XL sizes. But you really have to search and try on because most are a little small but I got a lot of tops their recently and I am a 14 and they weren't tight. 

Other stores: Marshall's, TJ Maxx, JcPenney(on the fence about them, but cute stuff), Sears, Ashley Stewart, Deb's, Dot's and Rainbow (cheap but trendy, tops only, pants are horrible)

And Forever 21 Faith line. I like that line for weekend wear, clubbing, cute tops and accessories. Also, yeah, they run small.

I know what Wet Seal carries our size on the website.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 23, 2009)

It sucks, because I'm in the same size ranges... and I feel like somethings are true larges or x-larges, but in the trendy stuff a lot isn't. When I want quality stuff for a good price I usually have to wait and save for sales at places where I actually like their stuff. I tend to shop at TJ Maxx, Ross, & Marshalls otherwise and look for their higher quality stuff at decent prices. I also look for department store sales during the Holidays.

If you like Express, you can also get decent quality basics at NY & Co. they tend to do really great sales. 

Just learn what materials wash well, what materials and styles flatter you, and really check the garment before you buy it. I always check for strong seems and well sewn buttons, etc.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

I was going to suggest New York & Company too. I wear a L/XL top and size 14 pants. I always shop there just because I love that place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But they also send lots of coupons via usps n email if you sign up for their rewards program. On a wkly basis, I get at least 2 coupons either way. Plus this Friday they're having a 50% off everything sale so... TIME TO SHOP!!!!!!!


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 24, 2009)

I love Ashley Stewart! They are kinda like Lane Bryant, but I like their style better than LB's. I don't really care for Lane Bryant's stuff because it always shrinks and washes out quickly for me. I also find Ashley's prices to be more reasonable than Lane Bryant, plus they're always giving out coupons. Dots is an option if you just want cheap and don't care about the quality cuz it's very low, but some of them do have cute stuff (you just have to try different stores to see which is better). The same applies to Beall's Outlet. I've gotten great deals with standard quality, but each Beall's is not created equal. Don't forget Macy's either, I get great deals cuz I just head straight to the clearance (pretty much my routine for all stores actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and don't let there be a sale, like their One Day Sale, you will make a killing!! And a huge plus is the quality is always good. Like you, I also love Old Navy, especially the jeans, which for some reason seem to fit me the best.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2009)

i'm plus size and have the same problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



old navy does have cute things, i buy bras at lane bryant and i go to the avenue sometimes.. their prices went down and their stuff is usually cute.  i also go to marshalls and dig through, too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 25, 2009)

I cosign to the bras at Lane Bryant. There is one at the Pembroke Pines Mall.


----------

